# سؤال ...ماهى اجراءات السلامة والصحة المهنيه فى مصانع لانتاج منتجات بلاستيك



## ابو يوسف (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوانى الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

انا اريد طلب وهو
ماهى اجراءات السلامة والصحة المهنيه فى مصانع لانتاج منتجات بلاستيك

وشكرا


----------



## eng mostafa lashin (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
حضرتك عايز تعرف اجرائت اية بظبت 
يعنى اجراءات ورقية ولا اجراءات قانونية ولا اجراءات كيفية وضع خطه السلامه داخل المصنع 
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الحبيب على سرعه الرد

انا اريد الاجراءات الورقيه

وكيفية وضع خطه السلامه داخل المصنع 

وشكرا


----------

